# Is BMW Dropping the manual transmission in the F10 535



## 9jabimmer (Jun 22, 2011)

There was a thread in the F10 forum that called out you can no longer configure a 535i on the BMW Configurator.

Is this a website glitch, or has BMW quietly dropped the manual.

Can a dealer confirm that we can still order a 535i with the manual. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

You can order a manual transmission through February. March production slots will not accept a manual. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

Another nail in the MT coffin. Sad sad news.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

What will I do with my left foot?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Campfamily said:


> What will I do with my left foot?


Maybe left foot braking?


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is the message I got today from BMW of North America, LLC:

The 2014 BMW 535i is no longer offered with the option of a manual transmission. We regret any disappointment this may cause.
Sincerely,
Melissa Knueven
Customer Relations and Services
Representative

So, once again: who is right? can I still order ZMT and for how long?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

iklo said:


> So, once again: who is right? can I still order ZMT and for how long?


It looks like you're done. February production slots are probably unmodiable at this stage for changes. I guess if someone has one in production in the specs you want that is not assigned, you could take that. But how many dealers order manual for stock? Perhaps if someone backed out on an order?

In your shoes, I'd reach out to my dealer rather than BMWNA. A firm order goes more than a general enquiry. Is February the hard and fast date due to some change over? Or perhaps your client advisor can put in a call to BMWNA to override the system to get one last order in. Whatever the outcome, the longer you wait, the less likely you are to get it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm working hard to get a slot. I'll let you know. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

I was able to snag a ZMT slot. Please email or call me with an exact build. I need to know soon, please. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Production starts soon. Let me know what I should build. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Carbon black/black
ZMM
ZCW
ZDA
ZPP
sunshade
Multi-contour
HK
ZMT




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dexterp652 (May 27, 2012)

I wonder if they would cave under pressure, not interested in a 5 and just ordered a 228i Msport with a stick. I fear this will trickle down to the lower numbers. I would hate to see the day I have to order a bmw with a auto if I don't want it. I know some say us complaining to BMW will do anything but I would beg to differ. They caved before, I have 3000lbs of proof in my drive way in the shape of a 1995 M3. Wonder if it's time we start pushing back.


----------



## alex_msu (Mar 2, 2006)

Can any of the fest sponsors advise if it is still possible at this point to order a 535i with a manual transmission. Perhaps getting authorization from BMW NA/AG?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

The one I was able to get (end of Feb) was an absolute miracle. Friends in NJ were able to get it locked up with hours to spare. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alex_msu (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I've already tried to bully an order for a MT 435 vert but IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## dexterp652 (May 27, 2012)

Individuals bullying them pry wont work. It would pry take us screaming in mass to get them to listen. Worked before when they thought it would be a good idea to NOT sell the M3 in North America.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I think the market has spoken on the matter.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

This thread is sad, very sad.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## b|ake (May 16, 2010)

Very sad news indeed. I currently have a 2011 F10 535i 6MT that I always felt was pretty special. Now even more so. What's worse is it's a lease I'm about to turn in. I have a feeling someday, I'll regret it.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Why not try to negotiate the buyout and keep the car?

I've had two M/T 5 Series cars and I think the character of the car has simply changed (or morphed) into something more like a 7 Series.



b|ake said:


> Very sad news indeed. I currently have a 2011 F10 535i 6MT that I always felt was pretty special. Now even more so. What's worse is it's a lease I'm about to turn in. I have a feeling someday, I'll regret it.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

How sad. So what is left with the stick shift option for USA delivery?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

The lease on my 650 with MT is up this summer and I really don't know what to do.

435 vert = no MT
650 vert = no MT
650 GC = no MT
550 = no MT
M6 vert = MT for now
M5 = MT for now

I might need to scratch my 'Vette itch; it's been 30 years since my last one.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

dkreidel said:


> The lease on my 650 with MT is up this summer and I really don't know what to do.
> 
> 435 vert = no MT
> 650 vert = no MT
> ...


Funny, I am seriously considering a 'Vette as well. The new C7 is quite a machine. The wife says she will never ride in it, but WTH I can have fun without her, right?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

dkreidel said:


> The lease on my 650 with MT is up this summer and I really don't know what to do.
> 
> 435 vert = no MT
> 650 vert = no MT
> ...


I thought you were set on a m6 vert? I will say that after having the mDCT I no longer miss the 6MT. The funny part is that the new 6MT BMW's have so many nannies intruding into the driving experience that it takes away the feel so what is the point?? I do not want my car to blip the throttle and rev match when shifting. That is for ME!!!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I thought you were set on a m6 vert? I will say that after having the mDCT I no longer miss the 6MT. The funny part is that the new 6MT BMW's have so many nannies intruding into the driving experience that it takes away the feel so what is the point?? I do not want my car to blip the throttle and rev match when shifting. That is for ME!!!


We're spending much more time in Montana than SoCal and the M6 just doesn't seem to "fit" here - but I've not written it off as I think BMW is on the last throws of offering MT. My 650 and Z4 don't have any of the auto-throttle rev matching crap; I've been driving MT cars for almost 50 years and it became second nature a loooong time ago 

I might just buy the 650 off lease, and run it down to Dinan for more potatoes to prolong my decision a few more years.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> Funny, I am seriously considering a 'Vette as well. The new C7 is quite a machine. The wife says she will never ride in it, but WTH I can have fun without her, right?


I recently got invited to the Corvette Stingray Precision Drive Event at California Speedway out here in Los Angeles. The C-7 is a truly exceptional car, head and shoulders above the previous generation cars, particularly in the interior; the quality rivaled any car I've ever driven. They let us drive the cars hard, including on the road course at the speedway, which includes the front straight and Turns 1 & 2 of the oval. I would seriously like to own one, but need a car with four doors and a back seat right now.

Keith


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I have owned MT BMWs since 1983 and the direction BMWNA has taken displeases me. Still, I have to say that the last two 530i's -- an E39 and an E60 -- were not very pleasant to drive. The only BMW that offered a truly "connected" feeling was my E36.

I assume that BMWNA finally decided that offering MT cars in its upper model lines (5 Series+) was too expensive for the limited demand. Nevertheless, there should be a pathway for those who truly want them, at least on one 5 and one 6.



dkreidel said:


> We're spending much more time in Montana than SoCal and the M6 just doesn't seem to "fit" here - but I've not written it off as I think BMW is on the last throws of offering MT. My 650 and Z4 don't have any of the auto-throttle rev matching crap; I've been driving MT cars for almost 50 years and it became second nature a loooong time ago
> 
> I might just buy the 650 off lease, and run it down to Dinan for more potatoes to prolong my decision a few more years.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Campfamily said:


> I recently got invited to the Corvette Stingray Precision Drive Event at California Speedway out here in Los Angeles. The C-7 is a truly exceptional car, head and shoulders above the previous generation cars, particularly in the interior; the quality rivaled any car I've ever driven. They let us drive the cars hard, including on the road course at the speedway, which includes the front straight and Turns 1 & 2 of the oval. I would seriously like to own one, but need a car with four doors and a back seat right now.
> 
> Keith


I have not test driven one yet because I'm afraid when I do, I will buy(order) one. I've read every article and review I can find about the C7 and they are almost universally very positive. Corvette is truly challenging some of the world's best sports cars at a fraction of the price of many. I'll likely try and pick up a slightly used one that is certified with a long term warranty. I am interested to see how their trade in values hold up. Right now I am finding most dealers are selling at full MSRP with the exception of Kerbeck in NJ and Criswell in Gaithersburg, MD.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> I have not test driven one yet because I'm afraid when I do, I will buy(order) one. I've read every article and review I can find about the C7 and they are almost universally very positive. Corvette is truly challenging some of the world's best sports cars at a fraction of the price of many. I'll likely try and pick up a slightly used one that is certified with a long term warranty. I am interested to see how their trade in values hold up. Right now I am finding most dealers are selling at full MSRP with the exception of Kerbeck in NJ and Criswell in Gaithersburg, MD.


If only I didn't have one kid getting ready to start college and a 2nd one only a few years away.........


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm going to fly over to Spokane this weekend and test drive the Chevy dealers GM's personal C7 - will report back.

I think I'd like a green 3LT convertible with the 7 speed manual


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

rmorin49 said:


> I have not test driven one yet because I'm afraid when I do, I will buy(order) one. I've read every article and review I can find about the C7 and they are almost universally very positive. Corvette is truly challenging some of the world's best sports cars at a fraction of the price of many. I'll likely try and pick up a slightly used one that is certified with a long term warranty. I am interested to see how their trade in values hold up. Right now I am finding most dealers are selling at full MSRP with the exception of Kerbeck in NJ and Criswell in Gaithersburg, MD.


I was at the LA auto show in November and I can tell you that when you sit in one you can tell exactly why they cost only a fraction of their competitors. Everything feels cheep, the body panels, most of which a plastic, make a squeaking sound when you push on them and they deform.

The entire inside felt cheaper than a new Honda Civic I sat in at the same show. Everything clangs and rattles and nothing lines up. The panel gaps are all different, no car fits together the same.

The car had like 300 miles on it and bits were already falling off from people getting in and out of the car.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

Hangman4358 said:


> I was at the LA auto show in November and I can tell you that when you sit in one you can tell exactly why they cost only a fraction of their competitors. Everything feels cheep, the body panels, most of which a plastic, make a squeaking sound when you push on them and they deform.
> 
> The entire inside felt cheaper than a new Honda Civic I sat in at the same show. Everything clangs and rattles and nothing lines up. The panel gaps are all different, no car fits together the same.
> 
> The car had like 300 miles on it and bits were already falling off from people getting in and out of the car.


I was also at the LA Auto Show, and I had the same reaction to the display cars they had there as you did; I didn't think it was any better than the previous generation. But, I can tell you that the cars they had for us to drive at California Speedway were put together very well, and the quality of the material (particularly with the optional suede package) rivaled anything I had seen from any other manufacturer, including BMW and Audi. Now, will it hold together over the long haul? That remains to be seen....

Keith


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Dan Neil gave the Corvette a wonderful write-up, but I don't think I'll ever own an American car in my lifetime.



Campfamily said:


> I was also at the LA Auto Show, and I had the same reaction to the display cars they had there as you did; I didn't think it was any better than the previous generation. But, I can tell you that the cars they had for us to drive at California Speedway were put together very well, and the quality of the material (particularly with the optional suede package) rivaled anything I had seen from any other manufacturer, including BMW and Audi. Now, will it hold together over the long haul? That remains to be seen....
> 
> Keith


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Robert A said:


> ...but I don't think I'll ever own an American car in my lifetime.


HaHa; I said the same thing too Robert! But, life changes and not having a BMW dealer in Montana (nearest is 254 miles in Spokane) coupled with our "interesting" weather may cause me to not exclusively own BMW's.

I think there's Suburban or Denali in my future and possibly a C7. My first and only Corvette was a new '85 that I sold after only 11 months of frustrating ownership - it was a real POS. The X5M with winter tires has faired okay, but more ground clearance to prevent toboggoning would be nice.

3 seasons the BMW's are great; winter not so much.

Take care;

Dick


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Well, I did buy an automatic.



dkreidel said:


> HaHa; I said the same thing too Robert! But, life changes


----------

